# My Cat - Which Crop?



## jtfrazer (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi,

I'm just learning to use my E-500 DSLR. Here are a couple of crops of a picture I took of our cat. Which do you like better? Any other comments are welcome. I have lots to learn about this camera.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 28, 2006)

hahaha i love them:thumbup:


----------



## jtfrazer (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, SkiBorder72.  BTW,  I'm a native of Rochester, NY.  I visit there several times a year.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 29, 2006)

Sweet shots!  I love the first shot with everything in it!  Nicely done and beautiful cat!!!  : )  Oh and welcome to the forum!!  : )


----------



## Jen (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the first one too.  Very nice!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't crop the first.
It is very ok the way it is.
My, this is so pinsharp, I think you could even crop a portrait of only your cat's lovely face and gorgeous eyes out of this and STILL have a sharp picture. Cool!


----------



## jtfrazer (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks to all.  So far, I'm pleased with the sharpness of the pics I'm getting with the E-500, particularly with the 40-150 mm lens.


----------



## NYY (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the first one better.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

The first one if my favorite of the two!  Nice colors and framing there with the flowers!


----------



## melcooney (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to agree with the rest, I love the flowers in the first shot!


----------



## SteveEllis (Feb 3, 2006)

Judging by the look on its face something is about to get attacked


----------

